# Chuck - Blue Quaker !



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

Here is Chuck. He is an 8 year old Blue Quaker parrot. He has such a great personality, very talkative.. swears a fair bit too! Full of attitude but love him !

An old work colleague couldn't care for him any more so had to give him up & here he is aha


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2016)

learn to type (peck laptop)  lol


----------



## sophiacole553 (Jul 26, 2016)

smart bird


----------

